# Come share some pictures of your poultry!!



## MapleValleyAcres (Oct 25, 2021)

So i thought i'd share a few pictures of a few of my chickens. 
Please come join me!!








1/3 Of My roosters- This is Romeo, my Silver Laced Wyandotte roo








Leila- One of my past ducklings








1of my hens- Bonnie- Buff Orpington Hen








A few of my Silkies when they were babies.

So i apparently don't take pictures of my poultry.😐 These were the only pictures i could find! I have 17 ducks, 11 Guineas, turkeys, 30+ chickens.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

o yay, i dont have photos at the moment, but i have opal cream legbars and splits. They are all molting and looking preety sad at the moment though. I only have 5. for some reason i can keep the bird number down but them goats are another story 

Well I tried to put photos on here but it won’t let me


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful birds! The little ones are so cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

These are my girls from this summer


----------



## MapleValleyAcres (Oct 25, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> These are my girls from this summer
> View attachment 214375
> 
> View attachment 214374


Beautiful ladies!!


----------



## MapleValleyAcres (Oct 25, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful birds! The little ones are so cute!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cute pictures everyone!! 🥰

I have TONS of chick/chicken pictures, but these are the only ones I could get to work for now.

This is Lilac my cross beaked Easter Egger.
She has the sweetest personality and has
even been in the house a few times. 😏😊









The attached pictures are of Rosa (as a chick and adult) who also had a "lap chicken" personality. She was a Red Sex Link and has unfortunately passed.

Hoping I can get more pictures to work later.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Cute pictures everyone!! 🥰
> 
> I have TONS of chick/chicken pictures, but these are the only ones I could get to work for now.
> 
> ...


That is so sweet that they are lap chickens!
Is Lilac’s beak supposed to be crossed?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> These are my girls from this summer
> View attachment 214375
> 
> View attachment 214374


They sure have grown! They are beautiful!
What breed are the grey and white ones?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That is so sweet that they are lap chickens!
> Is Lilac’s beak supposed to be crossed?


Crossed beaks are a skull deformity that certain breeds like Easter Eggers and Silkies are more prone to getting. While most chicks are usually not hatched with one, it can pop within a few days (or even weeks) and will keep on getting worse until the chicken is done developing. Some are so bad that the chicken will need to be tube fed. Some aren't too bad and are able to eat crumble out of a deep dish. Lilac is somewhere in the middle and needs to be fed mash (water and crumble mixture), while it can be a lot sometimes, she is rewards us with huge green eggs and her loving personality. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@MadHouse ..those are Easter Eggers. 🙃


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Crossed beaks are a skull deformity that certain breeds like Easter Eggers and Silkies are more prone to getting. While most chicks are usually not hatched with one, it can pop within a few days (or even weeks) and will keep on getting worse until the chicken is done developing. Some are so bad that the chicken will need to be tube fed. Some aren't too bad and are able to eat crumble out of a deep dish. Lilac is somewhere in the middle and needs to be fed mash (water and crumble mixture), while it can be a lot sometimes, she is rewards us with huge green eggs and her loving personality. 🥰


Thanks for explaining that! That is incredible, that she lives and lays eggs, and you love and feed her! 💜 


Moers kiko boars said:


> @MadHouse ..those are Easter Eggers. 🙃


Ok, thanks! They are pretty! I hope they will lay their very pretty eggs soon!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for explaining that! That is incredible, that she lives and lays eggs, and you love and feed her! 💜


No problem! Thank you!! She's my baby. 😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice pictures! I like the chicks...so cute!
Here are my little chooks enjoying their morning milk.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Their so cute!! Love the duckling!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's some old pics of ours lol trust me we have a LOT more chickens then this lol..


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This one just showed up one day and decided she liked our place so she’s a free bird....I have no clue what breed she is...ideas anyone?








here are our ducks








then we have an assortment of barred rock, orpingtons, and a few other breeds.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> have no clue what breed she is...ideas anyone?


Funny as we have several of these girls show up over the years. I think they are gaming hens. They are great mothers and mean mean lol. 

We have so many chickens now...too many to picture them all lol. Ours are free range for now but redoing our coop to down size the flock and control where they lay 😁 here is a few..


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have no clue what breed she is...ideas anyone?


She looks very much like my Dorkings.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> This one just showed up one day and decided she liked our place so she’s a free bird....I have no clue what breed she is...ideas anyone?
> View attachment 214426
> 
> here are our ducks
> ...


She almost looks like a Phoenix.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice looking birds.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My girl and boy mid molt , the are all looking sad... cream legbar-split to opal an opal. Last two show them a few summers ago


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

MapleValleyAcres said:


> So i thought i'd share a few pictures of a few of my chickens.
> Please come join me!!
> View attachment 214359
> 
> ...


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mmahamilton said:


> Sorry I was having trouble posting from my phone😢


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

I have American Seramas, Silkies, cochens and d'Anvers. My daughter has been showing in 4H for about 6yrs and she just started entering some of the regional shows.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

OMG! My sister has seramas too


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Omg I miss my silkies... do you ship chicks?i had to sell mine when I had a huge vet bill...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisymay said:


> Omg I miss my silkies... do you ship chicks?i had to sell mine when I had a huge vet bill...


I wanted to click “sad” for you having to seel yours, but “love” for the pictures. The one with the horse is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I hope your daughter wins. You have some Beauties!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

These pictures are so great! The one with the horse and the chick looks like it should be on some sort of farm magazine. 

Mine are all run of the mill birds (but special to me, of course). 

Here’s one of spring chickens saying hi when I was lounging in my chair. 









Here’s my bourbon boys and one of the hens.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooh..Love your Turkeys....So pretty🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

The picture of your turkeys made me laugh @FizzyGoats! Looks like she’s giving them a pre-game pep talk lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice chickens.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> I wanted to click “sad” for you having to seel yours, but “love” for the pictures. The one with the horse is absolutely stunning.


Thanks, I was so bummed since they were finally starting to look real nice. But my mare was worth it and the silkies went to 4-h homes where they did quite well.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

The turkey photos is adorable.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

daisymay said:


> Omg I miss my silkies... do you ship chicks?i had to sell mine when I had a huge vet bill...



I've never shipped chicks before...I usually take my extra birds to the spring and fall White River poultry
shows here in Indiana.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> These pictures are so great! The one with the horse and the chick looks like it should be on some sort of farm magazine.
> 
> Mine are all run of the mill birds (but special to me, of course).
> 
> ...


I miss my turkeys so much! I quit having them because the coyotes kept killing them.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> The picture of your turkeys made me laugh @FizzyGoats! Looks like she’s giving them a pre-game pep talk lol!


She’s probably trying to talk then into something bad. The hens are always finding trouble but the toms are good boys.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres one of our baby turkeys lol....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres some pics I got today. We have a LOT more chickens tho.... These guys arent quite ready to be introduced to the nig flock.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful birds


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful birds


🌹🌹❤❤❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres some of the quail. Top pen are celadon quail and the other is jumbo


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice .


----------

